# GPU-Z Render test artefacts with 970



## brutlern (Nov 14, 2014)

Just got my new MSI GTX970 Gaming, everything is working fine so far, i played some World of Tanks, ran a Heaven, Valley and Sniper Elite V2 benchmark, no issues. However, when I ran GPU-Z and tried the little pci express render test, i got artifacts.



First I thought the 0.7.9 was not fully compatible with 970 so I updated to 0.8.0, same thing.
Ran Kombustor from Afterburner, no problems.
What's causing the artifacts in this render test when everything else seems to be fine?

Running latest 344.65 driver btw.


----------



## facboy (Nov 15, 2014)

already reported in my post directly below yours : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/pci-e-render-test-corrupted-with-344-65-driver.207111/

it's the 344.65 driver and gpu-z, one (both?) of them has a bug.


----------



## brutlern (Nov 15, 2014)

yeah, you are probably right, it's just that it's a brand new card and the moment I saw artifacts I freaked out a bit. Since it's working fine with the previous driver (according to your thread) it's probably something in the new drivers that's not agreeing with the little render test in gpu-z. The driver before that caused Alien Isolation to crash, so it seems nvidia are messing up at least one application in every driver lately. This time it's not a game but gpu-z.


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here with that driver version it's fine but I have a GT610.


----------



## brutlern (Nov 15, 2014)

Derek12 said:


> Here with that driver version it's fine but I have a GT610.



Possibly only affects 970/980?


----------



## gijoe79 (Nov 18, 2014)

brutlern said:


> Just got my new MSI GTX970 Gaming, everything is working fine so far, i played some World of Tanks, ran a Heaven, Valley and Sniper Elite V2 benchmark, no issues. However, when I ran GPU-Z and tried the little pci express render test, i got artifacts.
> View attachment 60361
> 
> First I thought the 0.7.9 was not fully compatible with 970 so I updated to 0.8.0, same thing.
> ...



I'm getting the same thing with my Zotac 970. I was scared because none of my games seem to be working at the moment, so I tried the GPUZ render test . Guess my GPU is ok then.. phew...


----------



## brutlern (Nov 18, 2014)

Going to test 344.75 later this evening. Hopefully it fixes this minor issue.


----------



## gijoe79 (Nov 18, 2014)

brutlern said:


> Going to test 344.75 later this evening. Hopefully it fixes this minor issue.


New driver, nice one! I checked a few hours ago and it was only 344.65. I'm hoping the 65 was just a bad driver or something because none of my games seem to be loading at the moment, usually crashing at one of the start screens.. could be Windows 10 too.. :-/


----------



## brutlern (Nov 18, 2014)

gijoe50000 said:


> New driver, nice one! I checked a few hours ago and it was only 344.65. I'm hoping the 65 was just a bad driver or something because none of my games seem to be loading at the moment, usually crashing at one of the start screens.. could be Windows 10 too.. :-/



Yeah, Win 10, not really a good idea mate. 344.65 is a very good driver you should not have any issues with it. Just about to install 344.75.


----------



## facboy (Nov 18, 2014)

brutlern said:


> Going to test 344.75 later this evening. Hopefully it fixes this minor issue.



nope, same issue.


----------



## brutlern (Nov 18, 2014)

Yep, still not working with 344.75.


----------



## facboy (Nov 19, 2014)

fyi nvidia have confirmed it's a driver bug.


----------



## brutlern (Nov 20, 2014)

facboy said:


> fyi nvidia have confirmed it's a driver bug.



Can you post a link to the site on which you read this? I have yet to find any official info on this.


----------



## facboy (Nov 20, 2014)

guru3d: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4962388&postcount=112


----------

